# N! along with shoes & sunglasses



## kymmilee (Jan 12, 2008)

light flush MSF, nanogold eyeshadow, 3N lipstick. i wanted 1N l/s, 2N l/s, and warmed MSF, but my counter was out already :[

i also got shoes and sunglasses









 so... so beautiful










i forgot about my book!





i had a good day today :]


----------



## Jot (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice haul x


----------



## nunu (Jan 12, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 12, 2008)

Great haul !!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 12, 2008)

very nice haul!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 12, 2008)

great haul! i want that book!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 12, 2008)

Great haul!  You Light Flush looks so pretty!!


----------



## meiming (Jan 12, 2008)

great haul! I have the first darkside zodiac


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice haul... I really like your sunglasses!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 12, 2008)

lovely haul! can i borrow your shades?


----------



## tiffygirl8 (Jan 12, 2008)

nice shades!!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice haul


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 13, 2008)

You definitely got my favorites out of the N Collection!  Love those sunnies too!!!


----------



## matsubie (Jan 13, 2008)

ahh!  i love your haul.
i love your shades.
i have gucci shades that look a bit similar to yours but it's a little bit more rounded.  =D


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 13, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## duckduck (Jan 14, 2008)

Great haul! I LOVE those shoes!


----------



## kymmilee (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_Great haul! I LOVE those shoes!_

 
they have very quickly become my favourite shoes. so comfy and they keep my feet warm in the snow


----------



## iSHi (Jan 14, 2008)

Great haul!  I'm especially loving your sunglasses!


----------



## frocher (Jan 14, 2008)

Great haul.


----------



## myfrienddiana (Jan 18, 2008)

ouuuu MBMJ and Light Flush!
so jealous! great haul. :]


----------



## XShear (Jan 18, 2008)

Great haul! I ended up getting everything I've wanted except Nano gold ... how is it?


----------



## Lamour (Jan 22, 2008)

love your shoes


----------



## MakeupGuru (Jan 24, 2008)

i LOVE LOVE LOVE those sunglasses!! enjoy!


----------



## n_c (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## winterwonder (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice haul! Don't you just LOVE Light Flush?!? I'm thinking about going back for 3N as well.


----------

